# The Orlando Salido appreciation thread!!



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

In honor of his 36th birthday, I would like to dedicate this thread to one of THE biggest warriors and one of the best boxing stories of the past couple decades: Orlando Salido Rivera.

Born in the same city of the legendary Mexican great Julio Cesar Chavez, the man known as "Siri" would make his pro boxing debut on March 1st 1996, at the age of 15. He would end up with 8 defeats within his first 5 years as a pro, 5 of them by way of TKO/KO. As the years passed by however, he would gain much needed experience in the ring as he would take on a wide variety of top talent from his division(s) throughout the years and score some upsets along the way. Seen merely as the "opponent" more often than not, Siri would share the ring with some of the best fighters in his division at the time: from super elite skilled fighters like Juan Manuel Marquez, Yuriuokis Gamboa, Mikey Garcia, and Vasyl Lomachenko to undefeated and heavily favored rising stars like Juan Manuel Lopez and Francisco Vargas and to many other respectable names like Alejandro Gonzalez, Carlos Gerena, Robert Guerrero, Roman Martinez, Lamont Pearson, Alfred Kotey, ect,ect..Win lose or draw, He would always give a good account of himself, would come to fight giving it his all and make it a WAR.

At present day, Salido dons quite an unattractive record of 43 wins, 13 losses, and 4 draws. But anyone who knows their boxing can tell you about and appreciate the caliber of this tough as nails hombre. There is absolutely NO denying his insane durability, his iron will/heart/determination, his super exciting fan friendly style, his very underrated skillset, and of course his resume.

Of course, there are quite a few out there who don't really like the guy due to his roughhouse tactics and at times dirty style...but to those who appreciate him, please feel free to join and discuss your favorite fights/performances by him, his fighting style; post some gifs/videos/pictures or simply just come and pay your respects to the great WARlando Salido!



































P.S. If anyone out there with video editing skill, and with some time on their hands could make a highlight video of Salido, it would truly be appreciated, thanks! :good


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

You forgot the Cruz KO, Z.

The first rainbow champ?

Not on my watch, said Old Warrior.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Warrior.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> You forgot the Cruz KO, Z.
> 
> The first rainbow champ?
> 
> Not on my watch, said Old Warrior.


He really sent Cruz on queer street.

I always find the Lopez KO the most satisfying.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

He first fight with JuanMa is one of my all time great fights


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

It's hard to view him as a real warrior after the Lomachenko fight. How are you that scared of a fair one with a guy in his second pro fight? Cheat the scales, cheat in the fight and then still get staggered all over the place? Sad.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> He first fight with JuanMa is one of my all time great fights


The rematch is one of mine.


----------



## Marvin Fagler (Oct 18, 2016)

Only watched Gamboa sonning him recently. great fight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> It's hard to view him as a real warrior after the Lomachenko fight. How are you that scared of a fair one with a guy in his second pro fight? Cheat the scales, cheat in the fight and then still get staggered all over the place? Sad.


And take Loma's 0, he will never be an undefeated fighter, he said "Welcome to the pro's bitch"


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Absolute warrior. He's one of those guys that make casual fans into boxing fans. I was at his fight against Vargas and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen in my life.

I hope he's able to have a comfortable life after boxing, he's earned it.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I dislike him (probably because of how dirty he can be), but my word he is one remarkable warrior. It defies logic how he can continuously delivers FOTY fights against world class opponents, especially at his age.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Absolute warrior. He's one of those guys that make casual fans into boxing fans. I was at his fight against Vargas and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> I hope he's able to have a comfortable life after boxing, he's earned it.


You are one lucky man.

That fight must have been OUTSTANDING live...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, he's like a fucking machine when he fights. He just doesn't let off the pressure.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> And take Loma's 0, he will never be an undefeated fighter, he said "Welcome to the pro's bitch"


If that's how you view it, okay. There's a reason why rules exist and why athletes have medals stripped, and most don't view cheaters as having achieved something. Salido didn't do any damage other than below the belt, and got rocked all over the place himself so it's hard to see where a lesson was taught in anyway.
Maintaining a 0 is one of the things that has ruined boxing anyway so it's not a bad thing for the best boxer in the game to hopefully show others how it's done. Perhaps Arum wouldn't be as a willing to allow Lomachenko to fight anyone if he still had that 0?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You are one lucky man.
> 
> That fight must have been OUTSTANDING live...


It was. And the atmosphere was great, too. Carson has a lot of great fans. It was also the weekend after Ali died.

We had a great crew. Some buddies of mine, Rob, Montero, and our girls. It was fun.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Tough as nails! Underrated legend in the making.


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Siri would share the ring with some of the best fighters in his division at the time: from super elite skilled fighters like Juan Manuel Marquez, Yuriuokis Gamboa, Mikey Garcia, and Vasyl Lomachenko to undefeated and heavily favored rising stars like Juan Manuel Lopez and Francisco Vargas and to many other respectable names like Alejandro Gonzalez, Carlos Gerena, Robert Guerrero, Roman Martinez, Lamont Pearson, Alfred Kotey, ect,ect..
> 
> At present day, Salido dons quite an unattractive record .
> :good


Juan Manuel Marquez, Yuriuokis Gamboa, Mikey Garcia, and Vasyl Lomachenko to undefeated and heavily favored rising stars like Juan Manuel Lopez and Francisco Vargas and to many other respectable names like Alejandro Gonzalez, Carlos Gerena, Robert Guerrero, Roman Martinez, Lamont Pearson, Alfred Kote

This is ridiculous!!!!! Who hasn't he fought ?!?!
Since I've been at CHB...I think I have written about Salido than any active boxer. A record similar to Glencoffe Johnson...looks bad ...but is never really out of a fight. Dangerous until the last bell.
He's not a squeaky clean fighter...but he is no Fritzie Zivac either.

Salido=Warrior.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's hard to view him as a real warrior after the Lomachenko fight. How are you that scared of a fair one with a guy in his second pro fight? Cheat the scales, cheat in the fight and then still get staggered all over the place? Sad.


that was a low point for him, and his dirty tactics are one reason why I was rooting for Vargas at that fight. Still doesn't take away from all of the action fights throughout his career. The good over rides the bad, IMO.

I'm sure your perspective of him is similar to mine of Margo, though. And that's understandable.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

He's always slow to arrive to the ring from the dressing room, his brass huevos are too much for one man to carry.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


>


This punch is the only clean punch Salido landed in that whole fight, and it was because Salido was aiming at Loma's nuts causing Loma to duck into it.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I always find the Lopez KO the most satisfying.


The Guerrero penetration was fun to watch too.

How Salido didn't even notice that he beat an ATG 4 weight champion.

To him Guerrero was just another unmemorable bitch.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> This punch is the only clean punch Salido landed in that whole fight, and it was because Salido was aiming at Loma's nuts causing Loma to duck into it.


So Salido won 7 rounds by landing 1 clean face punch, what were the judges watching?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So Salido won 7 rounds by landing 1 clean face punch, what were the judges watching?!?!?!?!


Yes, Salido did his scoring from his 'body punches' combined with Lomachenko's inactivity. Didn't you watch the fight? Surely no one thinks Salido showed any superiority in that fight, it was more what Lomachenko didn't do while Salido fought dirty. If a fighter lands low blow after low blow without a warning from the ref then those have to be counted as scoring punches. Despite that many still have Lomachenko winning that fight, with the punch stats backing that opinion up.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> To him Guerrero was just another unmemorable bitch.


And Warlando is absolutely correct on this! :deal :good


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Yes, Salido did his scoring from his 'body punches' combined with Lomachenko's inactivity. Didn't you watch the fight? Surely no one thinks Salido showed any superiority in that fight, it was more what Lomachenko didn't do while Salido fought dirty. If a fighter lands low blow after low blow without a warning from the ref then those have to be counted as scoring punches. Despite that many still have Lomachenko winning that fight, with the punch stats backing that opinion up.


So the judges scored low blows as body shots? Lol Loma just stood there like a penguin and blocked, the punch stats only look good for Loma because he came on strong at the end, Salido won the majority of the rounds alot of the bodyshots were landing/blocked, not all of them were low blows


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> And Warlando is absolutely correct on this! :deal :good


Salido's record is a record of a true fighter.

Not of a media creation, hype job or multiple weight ducker.

There are no artificial wins on his resume.

Only screams of agony and crushed bones.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So the judges scored low blows as body shots? Lol Loma just stood there like a penguin and blocked, the punch stats only look good for Loma because he came on strong at the end, Salido won the majority of the rounds alot of the bodyshots were landing/blocked, not all of them were low blows


Absolutely the judges scored those low blows as body shots, if the ref doesn't call them then that's the rules. Loma was getting folded in half by those low blows.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Absolutely the judges scored those low blows as body shots, if the ref doesn't call them then that's the rules. Loma was getting folded in half by those low blows.


You do realise Arum wanted Loma to win so would have had the judges in his pockets, same way judges gave Donaire 5 rounds, if Loma had done anything at all he would have won the rounds


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> You do realise Arum wanted Loma to win so would have had the judges in his pockets, same way judges gave Donaire 5 rounds, if Loma had done anything at all he would have won the rounds


Haha okay then. I can see you either haven't watched the fight, you're trolling, or you're incredibly stupid. No one would tell you that fight wasn't at least close, the judges most certainly weren't paid off.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Haha okay then. I can see you either haven't watched the fight, you're trolling, or you're incredibly stupid. No one would tell you that fight wasn't at least close, the judges most certainly weren't paid off.


I remember you I think you wrote a whole essay about the fight in a thread, you got issues


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Zopilote said:


>





Zopilote said:


>


Great photos. You take these? I went to a few boxing hall of fames with some cool cats that had mad camera skillz. Jiminez & Killin.
Google if u get a chance.

https://goo.gl/images/2njdHO

https://goo.gl/images/hXbRMv


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Slimtrae said:


> Great photos. You take these? I went to a few boxing hall of fames with some cool cats that had mad camera skillz. Jiminez & Killin.
> Google if u get a chance.
> 
> https://goo.gl/images/2njdHO
> ...


Thanks friend, but nah I didn't take those. Just photos I found on the net.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> He first fight with JuanMa is one of my all time great fights


I almost hit the ceiling when he caught up with Juanma in the second fight.
One of those genuine "whoah!" out of the seat moments.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

i knew of him around the time fo the guerrero fight and was pretty much asterisk his name as someone who was just not hearty or gutsy just someone who used their pure bull like physique and performance to get results. 

first time i had ever seen him 'live' was on a espn card where they where genuinly chuffed they had a world title fight on their broadcast. it being. orlando salido - christbal cruz in around 2008. salido got outgunned but his style was strange. like somebody who has read about boxing but has never seen it in practice. his crossing of his feet his lead right hooks as ungainly as i thought they looked where effective and hard to counter. it dawns on cruz by the late rounds that he is in trouble with salido tearing him apart on the inside and can't find a range to get away or angle to hide in and gets pummled in the later rounds. close but cruz gets the nod.

then see him on azteca, style seemed more polished and creative than before. i thought he would become a novelty act. a tough guy you would put your pretty sure shot prospect against to look good. but his basket of fights from 2010 onwards is staggering. great unque style as well. i even remember thinking that "he can still do this" agaisnt garcia when he gets dropped about 5 times, has a busted nose and 2 puffed to fuck eyes. such is the story of warlando.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

Just love 'Siri', his skills are sublime.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Him knocking out that fruit Basket Cruz was amazing


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Salido's record is a record of a true fighter.
> 
> Not of a media creation, hype job or multiple weight ducker.
> 
> ...


Finest way to put it!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Losing effort, but none the less, no shame in losing a chessmatch against an ATG like Marquez


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Him knocking out that fruit Basket Cruz was amazing


Let's not.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

@Bogotazo your thoughts on Warlando???


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's hard to view him as a real warrior after the Lomachenko fight. How are you that scared of a fair one with a guy in his second pro fight? Cheat the scales, cheat in the fight and then still get staggered all over the place? Sad.


:frochcry


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Was watching that Kokietgym fight again today...shit was WILD. 7 KDs in total and a devastating finish! Matthysse-Molina was a great fight but that Salido-Kokietgym bout was my FOTY of 2014 by FAR!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> @Bogotazo your thoughts on Warlando???


A G, the archetype of the rugged veteran. A man with no quit in him and is twice as tough as he is savvy. His inside fighting is some of the most entertaining in the sport and his overhand right is deadly. Loved seeing him take it to Juanma twice in Puerto Rico. Just a beast of a man.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

HOF material, great shots Zopilote thanks for those


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The legend of Salido continues to grow!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Salidos place in boxing history gets better with every SOS (son of salido) win.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Son of Salido!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

]Warlando returns to the ring this coming weekend! To hype things up, here's a vid of a fight of his that took place back in 2004! :deal


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> - Fuck this shit!


Can you imagine the brutalty of Rafael Limon - Warlando?


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Salido's names the best hes faced :

*BEST JAB: Marquez*







*Juan Manuel Marquez:* He used it in so many ways, as a counter, to keep his rhythm and to start his offense. When I fought Juan Manuel Marquez I did not have the experience at the elite level. I would have liked to face him later in my career and see how I would have done against him as a world champion after facing some of the great boxers I did after I fought him.

*BEST DEFENSE
Marquez:* He was always one step ahead, he saw everything that was coming and kept me off balance.

*BEST CHIN
Rocky Martinez:* I landed some great shots in the second fight and he took them very well.

*







FASTEST HANDS
Vasyl Lomancheko:* Just very quick with his punches.

*FASTEST FEET
Lomachenko:* He moved very well in the ring.

*SMARTEST
Marquez:* He knew what he wanted to do in the ring and executed it to perfection, (he was) just very smart in there.

*STRONGEST
Regilio Turr:* He was just very strong physically in the ring, one of the few times I did not feel that I was the bigger and stronger man in the ring.

*BEST PUNCHER
Mikey Garcia:* He has very heavy hands, much stronger than I expected and he was very accurate

*BEST SKILLS
Marquez:* He was just on top of his game when I fought him, great boxing, sound defense, smart and a great counter puncher.

*BEST OVERALL
Marquez:* Marquez is the best fighter I have ever faced, a complete fighter with great boxing skills, sound aggressive offense, always ahead of me. He was playing chess while everyone else was playing checkers.
_RingTV.com would like to thank Ricardo Jimenez and Sean Gibbons for helping co-ordinate and translate this interview._


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Can you imagine the brutalty of Rafael Limon - Warlando?


Just by watching, it would make Francisco Vargas' cut on his eye open more

It would make Canelo NOT born ready even more

It knocks Khan out

Makes Marquez drink more pee

Makes Chavez Jr dissapoint his dad even more

Makes Duran say no mas again and again

Makes GGG be a good boy


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Axe Murderer said:


> Salido's names the best hes faced :
> 
> *BEST JAB: Marquez*
> 
> ...


Excellent interview!

Gracias


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Missing Lomachenko's papi but I'll catch that shit tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Missing Lomachenko's papi but I'll catch that shit tomorrow for sure.


Just got done watching it, they showed it on BEIN Español. I won't spoil it for you bro, although I'll post up a video for it sometime tomorrow whenever it's available, that is if someone doesn't beat me to it :good


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Just got done watching it, they showed it on BEIN Español. I won't spoil it for you bro, although I'll post up a video for it sometime tomorrow whenever it's available, that is if someone doesn't beat me to it :good


Thanks camarada


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

easy work for siri


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Warlandolism


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Poster boy for what Europe and most of the world perceive as Mexican style.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Warlandolism


is this a new religion?

warlandolism?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


>


Those trunks Siri was wearing this past Saturday were sick.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Those trunks Siri was wearing this past Saturday were sick.


Hopefully it will be passed down to Miura when he beats Berchelt.:bbb


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Is he going to sign to fight Loma or what?


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Is he going to sign to fight Loma or what?


He already tapped that. No need for him to seek that fight. Especially now that he's a few brutal battles older.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

IsaL said:


> He already tapped that. No need for him to seek that fight. Especially now that he's a few brutal battles older.


Ah I see, he can cheat to a victory then take his ball home, I hope he's got the minerals to sign and fight fair anyway.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ah I see, he can cheat to a victory then take his ball home, I hope he's got the minerals to sign and fight fair anyway.


Like someone here already said:

Welcome to the "Big Leagues Lomachenko". Good learning experience for Loma.

Salido doesn't need to do anything. He won and has moved on just like Loma has.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Hopefully it will be passed down to Miura when he beats Berchelt.:bbb


I'm rooting for Miura on that fight.

am really hoping for a Salido-Miura fight sometime down the line.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

IsaL said:


> Like someone here already said:
> 
> Welcome to the "Big Leagues Lomachenko". Good learning experience for Loma.
> 
> Salido doesn't need to do anything. He won and has moved on just like Loma has.


Cheating ain't the big leagues. He should fight a fair fight with Loma if he wants to be a warrior.


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

I love how the silly Lomachenko partisans have somehow turned the narrative of the first fight into one in which one and _only_ one guy was fighting dirty. Lomachenko attempted to clinch and headlock Salido constantly whenever the latter got inside and indeed this also precipitated a number of the low blows (and, I'd add, also hampered his game plan in comparison to actually punching Salido, which was what led to his best rounds of the fight in 11 and 12). But the way the fight gets talked about now, it was evidently the equivalent of Mares-Agbeko, where one fighter was just teeing off on the other's balls the whole night.

It's also amusing to me how twisted the spin gets when it comes to similar fights with guys less admired than Lomachenko. Maidana fought incredibly dirty in Mayweather I, yet gets praised for his grittiness and his game plan, unlike Salido who was simply a no good cheat. And one of the most common justifications used for Weeks' reffing in that fight was that Mayweather was trying to hold so they "both" broke the rules and it evened out. Even implying that Lomachenko did anything beyond the rules of boxing though is apparently a gross misrepresentation.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ah I see, he can cheat to a victory then take his ball home, I hope he's got the minerals to sign and fight fair anyway.


Lol, armchair badass over here wondering if a guy who fought Marquez, Juanma×2 in PR, Gamboa, Garcia, Lomachenko, has the "minerals" to do it again.

http://www.espn.com.mx/boxeo/nota/_...arum-para-negociar-revancha-salido-lomachenko

Google translate that shit.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Cheating ain't the big leagues. He should fight a fair fight with Loma if he wants to be a warrior.


last I heard lomas side was full of excuses while salido was ready to tap that ass again...

tell Loma to sign... his papi is waiting to put on another schooling in the pro game... none of that amateur shit.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


>


He never did


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Papi :rofl

That will haunt us Loma fanboys forever :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

It was a fun ride for sure, but all good things come to an end. Still, Warlando won't go out without a fight!

Thanks for the memories, campeon!


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Papi :rofl
> 
> That will haunt us Loma fanboys forever :lol:


It won't haunt me, because it was a disgraceful refereeing display in which Salido should have been disqualified. He hit low so many times, and so blatantly low that at the bare minimum he should have been deducted a point on at least 3 occasions. Lomachenko had never fought a 12 round fight, so I think it was foolish to jump right in there, but if he had had a 12 round fight with a gatekeeper level fighter in his second and then Salido in his third bout, he'd have beaten Salido regardless of the incessant cheating.

I was not even a Loma fan at that point, and actually thought that as good as he looked, he was being a little bit over hyped. I was wrong.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1718271371526183


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Strike said:


> It won't haunt me, because it was a disgraceful refereeing display in which Salido should have been disqualified. He hit low so many times, and so blatantly low that at the bare minimum he should have been deducted a point on at least 3 occasions. Lomachenko had never fought a 12 round fight, so I think it was foolish to jump right in there, but if he had had a 12 round fight with a gatekeeper level fighter in his second and then Salido in his third bout, he'd have beaten Salido regardless of the incessant cheating.
> 
> I was not even a Loma fan at that point, and actually thought that as good as he looked, he was being a little bit over hyped. I was wrong.


Very good point. The ref was shocking in that one. I've never seen a fighter NOT complain as much as Lomachenko there. A G


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> - Motherfuckers!


Salido retired but the Mexican Warrior Spirit lives on.

His body is not as tough as Warlando's was but his heart is pure steel.

El Bandido has returned - badder than evah!!!

Some ****** asked for him an autograph - he doesn't ask anymore


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

poorface said:


> I love how the silly Lomachenko partisans have somehow turned the narrative of the first fight into one in which one and _only_ one guy was fighting dirty. Lomachenko attempted to clinch and headlock Salido constantly whenever the latter got inside and indeed this also precipitated a number of the low blows (and, I'd add, also hampered his game plan in comparison to actually punching Salido, which was what led to his best rounds of the fight in 11 and 12). But the way the fight gets talked about now, it was evidently the equivalent of Mares-Agbeko, where one fighter was just teeing off on the other's balls the whole night.
> 
> It's also amusing to me how twisted the spin gets when it comes to similar fights with guys less admired than Lomachenko. Maidana fought incredibly dirty in Mayweather I, yet gets praised for his grittiness and his game plan, unlike Salido who was simply a no good cheat. And one of the most common justifications used for Weeks' reffing in that fight was that Mayweather was trying to hold so they "both" broke the rules and it evened out. Even implying that Lomachenko did anything beyond the rules of boxing though is apparently a gross misrepresentation.


Absolutely nailed it.

Loma is held to a different standard because people like him.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Salido retired but the Mexican Warrior Spirit lives on.
> 
> His body is not as tough as Warlando's was but his heart is pure steel.
> 
> ...


The most exciting fighter in the world. A G.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> The most exciting fighter in the world. A G.


Would you say his fight against Miura is the Fight of the Decade so far??


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Would you say his fight against Miura is the Fight of the Decade so far??


In my opinion, yes. I think it has everything; scintillating action in every round, ebb and flow, and an explosive and unexpected finish. It comes out of nowhere. Man, I love that fight. The sport doesn't get any more entertaining than that.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> In my opinion, yes. I think it has everything; scintillating action in every round, ebb and flow, and an explosive and unexpected finish. It comes out of nowhere. Man, I love that fight. The sport doesn't get any more entertaining than that.


Agreed :good


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

vs loma was a performance

he'd have lost a rematch with the same ref imo.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Agreed :good












WARRR!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

An underrated boxer who went to war in every single fight. Deserves the respect of everyone who loves the sport.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Papi :rofl
> 
> That will haunt us Loma fanboys forever :lol:


:rofl:rofl:yep:yep


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It's hard to view him as a real warrior after the Lomachenko fight. How are you that scared of a fair one with a guy in his second pro fight? Cheat the scales, cheat in the fight and then still get staggered all over the place? Sad.


Salido beat Loma. Sooooo yea better head to head.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Salido beat Loma. Sooooo yea better head to head.


No he didn't, everybody knows what it was and what happened. Nice try.


----------



## Ricky4271991 (Jul 24, 2017)

Always loved and respected this Mexican warrior. One tough hombre! We need more like him in boxing. True he was dirty at times but I think it's like what Gene Tunney said about Jack Dempsey (paraphrasing here) "He hit me low but he didn't complain when I hit him low." lmao


----------



## nick t (Jun 6, 2013)

Possibly the most entertaining fighter of the past 10 years. Been involved in Fight of the year contenders every year since 2011.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

Salido has changed his mind and will be returning next year. @Zopilote

http://www.boxingscene.com/orlando-salido-retirement-over-im-coming-back-2018--123404

What do you think mate?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Salido has changed his mind and will be returning next year. @Zopilote
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/orlando-salido-retirement-over-im-coming-back-2018--123404
> 
> What do you think mate?


:sad5

I don't like it. Things will get worse more than better for him from here on out. He's nearing his 40s and has been in war after war after war. He's great to watch and is one of my absolute favorites, but it's Time he starts thinking about his health now.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Reckon he wants to cash out on Loma. Have a tune uo, win it then call out Loma and get his retirement fund.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :sad5
> 
> I don't like it. Things will get worse more than better for him from here on out. He's nearing his 40s and has been in war after war after war. He's great to watch and is one of my absolute favorites, but it's Time he starts thinking about his health now.


Bittersweet...

definitely coming back for the cash out, and knowing salido I'm sure he can still give a good fight to anyone not willing to trade fire with fire.

I'm sure he'll go for Loma now, and bob seeing the last performance will oblige.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :sad5
> 
> I don't like it. Things will get worse more than better for him from here on out. He's nearing his 40s and has been in war after war after war. He's great to watch and is one of my absolute favorites, but it's Time he starts thinking about his health now.


yeah. once you consider retirement you are retired. like looking up at the clock when it's an hour to the end of your shift when you just potter about waiting for it to end.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> - Are you hitting on my woman, esse?





> Orlando Salido arrested for drunken bar fight


http://www.boxingscene.com/orlando-salido-arrested-drunken-bar-scuffle--123917

So basically some granny touched Salido's wife - and that was enough for Warlando to fuck the entire bar up.

He spared no one.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/orlando-salido-arrested-drunken-bar-scuffle--123917
> 
> So basically some granny touched Salido's wife - and that was enough for Warlando to fuck up the entire bar.
> 
> He spared no one.


Warlando doesn't fuck around.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I’ve never seen any of his fights. I know who he is though


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> I've never seen any of his fights. I know who he is though


Check his fights against Juan Manuel Lopez and his fight against Francisco Vargas.

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Check his fights against Juan Manuel Lopez and his fight against Francisco Vargas.
> 
> You won't be disappointed.


This^


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone picking a barbrawl with Salido must be stupid as fuck.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/orlando-salido-arrested-drunken-bar-scuffle--123917
> 
> So basically some granny touched Salido's wife - and that was enough for Warlando to fuck the entire bar up.
> 
> He spared no one.


and the legend continues...


----------

